# Jan Ridders Flame Eater (my first engine)



## menthol (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok enough lurking from me. I thought I better post something.

This is my first ever model engine, so things could well go horrible wrong :

I didn't originally plan to start building this engine until I'd made some of the projects in Harold Hall's Lathework a Complete Course, however when I started turning down and facing off what I thought was a 40mm dia bar of mild steel I'd got from a local "recycler" I ended up with lots of short chips and gray dust rather than the shiny swarf I was expecting. After a bit of googling and a quick test with the angle grinder I reckon I've got a 2 1/2ft bar of cast iron sitting here , not bad for £5. ;D

Cast iron isn't much use for what I was planning, so a change of plan... what to make? Luckily I'd picked up my yearly copy of Model Engineer some time back with a free copy of Jan Ridders internal valved flame eater which was on my todo list once I'd got the required materials.

So far I've completed all the turning operations. The cooling fins required a bit of a recalculation as I don't possess a thin enough parting tool to the produce 2mm grooves specified. My replaceable tip tool is more like 1/8", yes I could have ground a new tool, if I had the skill and the tool steel : After a bit on fiddling with numbers I ended up with 6 fins 1.6mm thick rather than 8 x 2mm. Cutting the grooves was fun......

Boring the 18mm bore meant me having to buy a new boring bar, the one I got from Axminster with my lathe was only 40mm long, the cylinder is 50mm long, so £20 for a Glanze boring bar from Chronos (this could be an expensive hobby) I then had to modify my tool holder by milling 3mm off the top to allow me to get the boring bar up to anything resembling centre height.. I feel the need for a qctp in the future.

After parting off and facing to length I've ended up with this..






another photo





So that's the turning done on the cylinder, the next job is scaring me a bit. I need to drill a 4mm hole, 50mm deep though those fins..... Any advise so I don,t end up with wandering drill bits?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome:
Nice find on the CI bar. That should make a great Cylinder for the Flame licker.
I do not want to discourage you here on your fine start. But flame lickers and LTD engines can be very fussy to get running and may not be your best choice for a first engine. A simple air engine is often a good choice for the first one. 
Great looking start there nice pics.
There is an old chinese proverb that says to the effect those who say it can not be done please do not disturb those doing it. 
So forgive me if I am butting in. 
Tin


----------



## menthol (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey but in all you like. I had read that flame eaters can be challenging to get running, this one is supposedly designed not to be, I'll find out one way or another.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 19, 2009)

menthol  said:
			
		

> Hey but in all you like. I had read that flame eaters can be challenging to get running, this one is supposedly designed not to be, I'll find out one way or another.



Sounds like this could the one I'm looking for....Easy to build and get running!

I'd like to see the plans. Could you tell me where they can be found?

Looking forward to watching your progress. Please do update regularly. 

Thanks.

-MB


----------



## menthol (Apr 19, 2009)

MB I got the plans in Model Engineer No 2323, but I've since found them in pdf at http://www.projectsinmetal.com/free-metalworking-project-plans-the-flame-eater-vacuum-engine-by-jan-ridders/.

I'll try and update weekly at a minimum, more often if I get "shop" time during the week.


----------



## deverett (Apr 19, 2009)

MB

If you go to http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/ you will find pictures and details of all Jan's engines. Send him an email and he will reply with a copy of the plans you want - all are free. He is a very friendly guy to deal with.

To get 'English' language, hit the button on the top left of the screen. On the detail pages there will also be another 'English' button, but you may have to look hard for it.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 19, 2009)

Try these two topics, there are some tips in these that might help you get it running

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=212.0

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=350.0


Blogs


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 19, 2009)

menthol, and steamdave. Thanks for the info (links). I know what you mean about shop time being at a premium. With the change of season my time is also severely limited.

I was at the N.A.M.E.S. show and spent a good amount of my time talking to exhibitors about their atmospheric (flame lickers, hot air) engines. Seems a beginner should be able to build one successfully. The key is smooth fits, especially the piston and valve area. A ball bearing crank is also important. Great show by the way. I felt like I was talking to old friends!

NEWS FLASH: One of the members on this forum received an award! I also had a really informative conversation on crank building with a member at the show. I'm very grateful for his help and I'll leave it up to him to disclose his identity, should he desire.

-MB


----------



## rake60 (Apr 20, 2009)

That is a pretty ambitious first build. I never managed to make mine a runner.
Cast iron drills freely enough. If you don't force the bit it should drill straight.
The problem I had was the bit was not long enough to reach the whole way
through. 

Keep us posted and best of luck!

Rick


----------



## BMyers (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Luck ! I have a shelf queen too. Never got it to run....


----------



## NickG (Dec 23, 2009)

BMyers,

Was the flame licker you never got to run a Jan Ridders design or the poppin one in your avatar? I'm struggling with the internal valve one too so was thinking of trying a poppin if all else fails!

Nick


----------

